# Do you tie in the trailer?



## calicokatt

Do you tie your horses in the trailer? I'd love to hear why or why not.


----------



## loveduffy

I tie because It gives the horse a little support the tie is not to long and it is one the side


----------



## themacpack

Yes, we do. We have a two-horse, straight load trailer. The divider is not solid/does not run from front to back entirely. There is a gap at the head end of a little less than a foot between the manger bar and the vertical, floor-to-ceiling, support bar for the divider that then runs to the back of the trailer (the divider is removable, the vertical bar is not). BOTH girls have demonstrated a propensity to stick their heads between this bar and the manger bar to get into the other side of the trailer (looking to see if there is better food in the other manger, or just to say hi to their neighbor). This is just too much of a risk to me - so many things could go wrong with their heads wandering around back there like that....so we tie each of them to keep their heads where they belong.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Yes I tie. I have a 3 horse slant load. My horses will try to duck underneath the dividers if they are untied. So I tie them and then I'll duck under the divider and untie them, then open of the divider. My mom's gelding will start backing out before your ready so you need to be on your toes.


----------



## kait18

tie, is easier for me..

since my trailer is a 2 horse straight load with a moveable center divider, so if i don't tie and restrict the head they like to play peek-a-boo under the dividers and try to turn around in the area... 

so tying is a must plus... its a convenient way to keep track of leads when traveling...


----------



## Arksly

I have a two horse straight load. I tie not only so they don't turn around in the trailer but also for my own safety when unloadin the horses. Kitty has been taught to load/unload herself by voice command so it's quite convenient. She will not move until you tell her to. However, Jesse is quite nervous in the trailer and will try and back out as soon as possible once the back doors open. Since he's so big, I took out the divider so he could have a little more space while traveling (he's the only one in there). The thing is, when I do that I can't put the butt rope up behind him so if he wasn't tied, he could just run out when the door's opened.


----------



## smrobs

I didn't vote, because for me, it depends. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. If I have a horse that is green to hauling or a horse that is being hauled with horses he doesn't know, then I usually tie all the horses in the trailer. However, if they are broke horses that are comfortable being hauled together, they are normally just thrown in there loose.

Oh, and I just have a stock trailer.


----------



## equiniphile

No, because my trailer is a horse stock trailer. Has a divider and chest/bump bars, but it's not made for horses to be tied in.


----------



## Haileyyy

I always tie, in a slant or straight load. It's just easier when you open the trailer if the horses aren't free and looking to get out. Because we normally trailer more than one horse, taking one out and having the others wait to be unloaded is better than having horses scattered about a park or yard.


----------



## franknbeans

I didn't vote either, as it depends on which horse, how far, etc. I have a 2 h straight load that has never had 2 horses in it. THe divider is in, and I keep some of my stuff on the other side. Draft-no. He cannot turn around or do anything, and no need. Reiner-yes-just to help support him and keep him from turning, altho I have never even felt him move in the trailer. Short distances-like to the indoor I use, which is less than 5 miles-no, don't bother.


----------



## Darrin

I tie for a couple reason. One is a horse could decide to exit as soon as I swing open their divider and if you aren't quick it's up to your horse how long it will take to catch them back up again. Second reason is it keeps horse, halter and lead line all together in one place which is a saftey issue when towing. Three, along with two it keeps their lead up out of some nastiness deposited on the trailer floor. Fourth is good old fashion peace of mind.


----------



## flytobecat

On short trips, I don't always tie them, but for the most part I do. 
I do this because my one mare is bossy, & I wouldn't put it past her to start a fight.
I always tie when hauling a strange horse with ours for this reason too.


----------



## Rancher6

l Iie in the slant-load but never in the livestock trailer. The livestock trailer I use for saddled horses for short trips, the slant load for long hauls.


----------



## Ripper

I yes....I did and when I haul my foal I will again.

I showed many weaning so tying was important for safety.

I had hooks to tie in front and hooks on both sides.

They are cross tied in the trailer.

They could move but, could not go up or, down.

Worked well for me.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

I don't tie. 

I volunteer for a local animal rescue as an disaster first responder for animals and one of the classes we're required to pass before we are eligible to be deployed, is emergency extraction: large animals. Basically how to fasten a sling to horses or livestock for helicopters or tractors, how to lead more than 5 horses at a time by yourself, and how to rescue livestock in a rolled trailer.

Watching the videos of a rolled horse trailer were the worst simply because it’s the easiest, and most common, of all the scenarios to imagine occurring.

When the trailer rolls the first thing the animal is going to do is panic and kick, and the weakest point out of everything confining your horse is going to be whatever is holding them in from behind. They don’t have enough leverage to pull back enough to break anything but a panicked kick or even a backward bolt, is enough to break the spring in the pin of a slant divider or the spring or clasp in the butt bar or butt chain of a straight load. Again they don’t have to break the whole bracket, just the part that is keeping the pressure in place, and the straight load bars or chains only have a max weight rating of about 300lbs and the slant dividers, 3-750, depending on the trailer make and model. (The Thuro-Built slants dividers are only held in place with a block of plastic.)

So in an emergency once the horse has broken whatever is confining them from behind they will try to run, but they typically don’t have enough leverage or strength to break a nylon tie. The clip is weaker but because its fastened to the head, the weakest and most controllable part of the horse, they cant break it. If they’re lucky they will be wearing a leather halter or a halter with a leather crown that will break, but most people use nylon halters and nylon ties, which will not break even under the stress of a panicking horse. 

You want your horse to get out and get free. You can and will always catch him if he gets loose later, the priority is getting out of the trailer.

I have a 2 horse slant trailer and the divider goes up just short 6” from the roof and the head portion of the divider extends far past the withers so no matter what she cannot get her head around or stuck. I always trailer in a leather halter with a bumper and once she’s secured I will either remove her lead rope or just throw it over her back, usually I just put it on her back as I’m closing the divider. That way when its time to unload I just open the divider and grab the rope while she’s backing out.

As I trailer with foals often, I always leave them loose in the back. I don’t tie weanlings as usually they’re not mature enough to stand tied in the larger back stall. And they’re typically too small and they’re still so nimble, securing them in the front slant is asking for trouble, so if they’re traveling alone I’ll leave the divider open and locked so its more of a stock trailer. *IF* I do need to tie, for whatever reason, Im a big fan of the Tie Safe Trailer Tie:
http://www.smartpakequine.com/tiesafe-ties-1620p.aspx?cm_mmc=paidfeeds-_-froogle-_-NA-_-2109665640

These are the trailer ties that are like any normal trailer tie, nylon with a quick release snap at one end and a clip at the other, but the two ends are connected by heavy duty Velcro. It keeps the horse in place but will rip with enough force.


----------



## usandpets

Voted yes with a slant load. The only times I haven't tied were with a horse green or new to trailering and when we had to move Lucy. She wasn't even 2 months old. We were new to horses and were told it was better if she wasn't tied.

When we tied the horses, it is usually with a tie down that has a quick release snap or the lead rope tied in a quick release knot. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

I didn't vote, because I tie my paint and don't tie my qh. The reason: paint feels more secure and stays in place (instead of circling), qh prefers to stay quietly facing the rear to look at surroundings. I have 2H slant BTW (with divider removed).


----------



## PaintHorseMares

We have a 2 horse stock/combo straight load trailer and we tie 95% of the time. We'll route the tail of the lead outside so that if there is an emergency we can untie without having to go inside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms

*O*

Old timer two horse straight, here. I don't tie because the stalls are so tight the boys aren't going anywhere. Had one horse that would pull back as I left the trailer to put up the butt bar. Dangerous. I also prefer never to be inside my little sardine can with a horse if I can help it. Everyone gets sent in. I tie the lead around their necks, hooked behind the withers.


----------



## Blaze

I tie only because it's an open stock trailer and I don't want her walking around (which she would do if she wasn't tied).


----------



## QHriderKE

We tie almost all the time. We took the stall dividers out of the trailer and still tie. 

The only time we dont tie is if we're going to the pasture (5 minutes away) we just close the centre divider in the stock trailer.


----------



## Leahrene

Always. We have breakaway halter and ties so if anything happens theyll be safer either way. Ive trailered in straightloaders and hate them. Ive loaded/trailered i almlst everything but larger stock trailers.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

No, I don't tie, but my horse has an entire 2 horse trailer to himself, so he rides stock style. He thinks he's a compass. He stands backwards heading away from the barn and front ways heading home. It's really cute.


----------



## Britt

When I have to trailer, yes I tie. 

I've never heard of not tieing... it doesn't seem safe...


----------



## Corazon Lock

I tie my horse in the trailer because otherwise when I open the divider he will try to dart out without me leading him. He is not very respectful when it comes to trailering so I always have him tied to remind him to wait until I say so.


----------



## candandy49

Our first trailer was a 2 horse side-by-side w/divider and we always tied the horse/horses. We then upgraded to a 3 horse slant GN trailer w/dividers and we tied always the horse/horses. We on occasion hauled a couple of donkey jennies and they got tied also. From my point of view it is a matter of safety for the horse or donkey. I have known of loose horses in a trailer to get neck injuries from to fast a braking situation or a to rapid acceleration. In a heavy traffic situation or traffic lights that might change just as being approached it was a peace of mind to have the horses tied and give them something to help them brace themselves. Then it became just a matter of habit to use trailer ties.


----------



## HagonNag

We have a 2 horse straightload bumperpull warmblood size. My husband's OTTB fills the trailer front to back, my 14.2 hand racking horse takes up just a fraction of his side. We always tie, but the tie is attached to the trailer with baleing twine so it will break loose in an accident or emergency. Tieing keeps my horse straight in the stall, otherwise he'd be turning around. It keeps my husband's horse from backing out prematurely.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider

Hi... I wonder if all the folks who said "yes" to tying there horses in floats would think appon opening the side door at the end of the float journey to find their horse has fallen and sufficated with its neck and head hanging on the end of the tight rope over the chest bar...

It is silly to tie any horse without some sort of break away string to avoid the above tragedy..... 
This has happened...

We never tie our horses in a float...!


----------



## Darrin

Use a slant load so no chest bar, minor point I know.

I've never had a horse fall on me and don't know anyone else that has either. I know it can happen but has to be from a horse that isn't used to traveling, accident while towing or a bad driver.


----------



## calicokatt

I've had a horse fall. She was tied. There wasn't an accident, I'm told I drive like a grandma when hauling horses (by other horse people) and I was going about 15 mph when it happened. I don't THINK it was my driving, and I'd never had a problem before, and never since, but it is, of course, possible. 
The other horse was just fine (he freaked when she fell and kicked the CRUD out of the trailer door. She DID get hung up, but I had tied her fairly loose, and with all the ruckus going on, we stopped right away. (kids were so freaked out that they jumped out of the truck and ran away!) I bought a slant the following february. Never put that horse back in the straight load. She had hauled all over the country with no problems before, though I'm told that she used to lay down, but hadn't for years. It is possible that she was so used to traveling in a slant, that the motion of the straight load threw her off balance in a way she wasn't used to.

I tie in my slant because the dividers don't go all the way to the floor. I tie just short enough that they can't get their head under the divider, but if they fall (which I'm understandably wary of now) they won't be hung up unless they fall AND slide towards the front or back of the trailer. If they slide, we'd hear the commotion from the other horses and be able to stop. There are panic snaps at both ends of the ties.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Depends. Usually I do because I trailer in the back of the back stall of my 2 horse slant when with just one horse and its just the right size that they would probably get stuck if they tried to turn around in it (when hauling one horse it is better to use the back stall as it help balance out the weight on the ball and it also provides more room for the horse). I tie so that the bottom of the tie hits the horse where the leg connects into the shoulder as I dont want them pawing and getting tangled in the rope.. When I was taking Candy on trial the owners wanted her in the first stall (bringing her to the trial place) and she wasnt tied because thats normally how she is hauled-although she was tied a couple times before and was fine. Without tying the horse may move around and unbalance the truck/trailer if the area is big enough or get stuck in a smaller area and may bother other horses but, they can lower their head as much as they want and clear their airways, not get tangled in a leadrope, have a freedom to shift around in a bigger space to choose whats the most comfortable position, and balance without lead on their head. When you tie they can get tangled in the lead (around their neck or leg), they cant lower their head all the way to snort out dust (if you tie correctly), they cant use their head to balance as much (depending on length), and can possibly get head stuck over/around divider (depending on length of tie). However, they can put a little weight on the rope to balance, but its hard for them to get up from falling down, they cant move around as much, bother other horses, etc. So, I tie loosly usually hate hate HATE when people tie so there is no loop in the rope at all!


----------



## ThePaintGirl

Yes! I had a trainer that never tied in the trailer (slant load) so when we got a slant load we didn't tie. We went to pick up a new horse, and brought one with us so the filly wouldnt be alone. We got home and the new filly had stuck her head under the slant, lifted it off the hinges, and was standing on top of it. The only horse I wont tie is my big draft sized paint gelding because he's so crammed in there he cant get his head down there though I sometimes tie him just to be safe


----------



## NorthernMama

Never tie. 2 horse straight load. I want her head to be free if anything funky happens driving down the road. I don't want her to be hung up on a lead.

I don't have to tie her to put up the bar, or to take it down. She will stand until I tell her to move. However, to be safe, when around other horses, I will tie her when loading, raise the butt bar, then untie and drive. For unloading, tie, lower bar and then untie. I have a solid divider, there is no getting heads under or over, no reaching to the other side, etc. When hauling alone, I often take the divider out so my girl can turn around and face the back as she prefers.

Some of my friends tie, some don't. I once hauled a friends horse in my trailer and she insisted that her horse be tied. I was soooo nervous the whole trip. I think I did the "gramma driving" that trip myself.


----------



## Thunderspark

I always tie our horses.
I have a two horse straight load with a divider that can be removed. I have the front chest bars and the rear ones.
I stand on the ramp and send my horse in, then I put up the rear bar behind, then tie her with a aussie tie ring at the front. To unload I untie her, throw the rope over her back and then go unhook the butt bar, I lift her tail and give a little tug and say back and she backs out, I grab the rope and I'm safe and she is too.
I trailer alot with a friend that uses a stock trailer and we always tie the horses in there too.....he takes his horse in and ties him, then I throw the rope over my mare's back and send her in, she goes in and he ties her. To unload we both go in and untie to lead the horses out......


----------



## peppersgirl

I always tie, but only with trailers ties that have a quick release. 

seems like my buggars always either want to put their heads down (when no manger is involved) or try to twistto look wayyy behind them ( usually when a manger is involved and they are worried about leaving their buddies..)


----------



## blue eyed pony

I don't have my own trailer so didn't vote in the poll but when my boy is travelling I always ALWAYS tie given the choice. Have trailered him untied before when I didn't have a halter [was picked up when he went footsore on a long ride, so only had his bridle] and he scrambled like a demon.

Of course he IS a scrambler anyway but so much worse untied!

I've trailered young horses and they are tied too, always. They don't necessarily know about travelling well, and my TB rears when you stop so if she's tied real short she's less likely to injure herself. She needs more training but that's kind of hard when you don't have one to train with.

You roll your trailer you're pretty much screwed anyway, just this week there was a rollover less than 2 hours from me and the horse inside died. Even if you don't have a dead horse you have nasty injuries.

I think the rule when trailering a horse is that you can never be TOO careful. Like I say mine is a scrambler so I always warn people to drive realllyyyyyyyyyy slow around corners and accelerate and brake as gently as possible. I've trailered him with company a few times, and alone as many times, and he's marginally better with company but hugely better with the divider tied across (or gone completely).

EDIT; all my horses are trained to solid tie, so it's actually good for them to be tied. If they do set back, they come forwards off the pressure almost immediately, because they know it will only release if they give to it.


----------



## justicehorse

I haul my horses a LOT! I have joked that my horses are more well traveled than a lot of people born in Utah (where I live). I have a horse/stock trailer with a custom solid center divider. If I haul one horse, I leave the trailer open and horse untied. If two horses, I close center divider and leave untied. If 3 or 4 horses, I load the two in front facing backwards and the two in back face forwards, and tie them all.

I just bought a 3yo green mare in foal 6 days ago. When I picked her up, the seller asked if I was going to tie her, and I said no. In my experience, horses if given a choice prefer to ride loose, facing backwards with butt up against front wall. Sure enough, within a few hundred yards of pulling off, I feel the bump of her making the turn and when we stopped at a corner store a couple blocks later before getting on freeway, there she was facing backwards in the front, calm as could be. She stayed that way for the 70 mile freeway ride home, and over half of her hay bag was eaten when we arrived.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Yes we ALWAYS tie in the trailers. We hook them up to trailer ties, and so they don't get their heads under or over the dividers. The only time we didn't tie a horse in the Slant it got caught under the divider on the divider hardware...thank god the horse was smart and didn't thrash. 

Also tie our horses in the stock trailers aswell....the only ones we don't tie are usually the broodies or youngins when hauling them to pasture.


----------



## riccil0ve

I don't haul much and I've always tied. Quick release knot, long lead but not too long, no matter the trailer. It's just what I've learned.

This "argument" is one that no one is really going to be right about. Sometimes being tied will save your horse's life, sometimes it won't. There are always stories about awful scenarios that would have been different if the horse was or was not tied. There are also stories about how a person was killed for wearing a seatbelt and stories about how a person was saved for not wearing a seatbelt. All we can do is make an informed and educated opinion that we think will be in the best interest of our individual horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

I do tie and I haul in a big, open stock trailer.


----------



## minstrel

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> I don't tie.
> 
> I volunteer for a local animal rescue as an disaster first responder for animals and one of the classes we're required to pass before we are eligible to be deployed, is emergency extraction: large animals. Basically how to fasten a sling to horses or livestock for helicopters or tractors, how to lead more than 5 horses at a time by yourself, and how to rescue livestock in a rolled trailer.
> 
> Watching the videos of a rolled horse trailer were the worst simply because it’s the easiest, and most common, of all the scenarios to imagine occurring.
> 
> When the trailer rolls the first thing the animal is going to do is panic and kick, and the weakest point out of everything confining your horse is going to be whatever is holding them in from behind. They don’t have enough leverage to pull back enough to break anything but a panicked kick or even a backward bolt, is enough to break the spring in the pin of a slant divider or the spring or clasp in the butt bar or butt chain of a straight load. Again they don’t have to break the whole bracket, just the part that is keeping the pressure in place, and the straight load bars or chains only have a max weight rating of about 300lbs and the slant dividers, 3-750, depending on the trailer make and model. (The Thuro-Built slants dividers are only held in place with a block of plastic.)
> 
> So in an emergency once the horse has broken whatever is confining them from behind they will try to run, but they typically don’t have enough leverage or strength to break a nylon tie. The clip is weaker but because its fastened to the head, the weakest and most controllable part of the horse, they cant break it. If they’re lucky they will be wearing a leather halter or a halter with a leather crown that will break, but most people use nylon halters and nylon ties, which will not break even under the stress of a panicking horse.
> 
> You want your horse to get out and get free. You can and will always catch him if he gets loose later, the priority is getting out of the trailer.
> 
> I have a 2 horse slant trailer and the divider goes up just short 6” from the roof and the head portion of the divider extends far past the withers so no matter what she cannot get her head around or stuck. I always trailer in a leather halter with a bumper and once she’s secured I will either remove her lead rope or just throw it over her back, usually I just put it on her back as I’m closing the divider. That way when its time to unload I just open the divider and grab the rope while she’s backing out.
> 
> As I trailer with foals often, I always leave them loose in the back. I don’t tie weanlings as usually they’re not mature enough to stand tied in the larger back stall. And they’re typically too small and they’re still so nimble, securing them in the front slant is asking for trouble, so if they’re traveling alone I’ll leave the divider open and locked so its more of a stock trailer. *IF* I do need to tie, for whatever reason, Im a big fan of the Tie Safe Trailer Tie:
> http://www.smartpakequine.com/tiesafe-ties-1620p.aspx?cm_mmc=paidfeeds-_-froogle-_-NA-_-2109665640
> 
> These are the trailer ties that are like any normal trailer tie, nylon with a quick release snap at one end and a clip at the other, but the two ends are connected by heavy duty Velcro. It keeps the horse in place but will rip with enough force.


Isn't that why you always use a tie-breaker though? So the twine or whatever can breaking an emergency rather than have the horse stuck? I always tie up but never direct to the ring, always to twine, so they can always get free if needed but can't turn in the box or nip out when i open the trailer.


----------



## waresbear

I have a slant load, I always tie, breakaway trailer ties.


----------



## Tessa7707

For those of you that tie in the trailer, what type of halter do you use to tie? I know some that always use a rope halter, other swear that only a flat nylon web or padded halter should be used. Opinions?


----------



## DancingArabian

I have a 2h BP. I tie, because I'm usually loading and unloading myself and it makes him hold still. My horse is also very nosy, and will try to look into the other side. It's on a break-away tie though so if things got hairy he could get free.


----------



## Thunderspark

Tessa7707 said:


> For those of you that tie in the trailer, what type of halter do you use to tie? I know some that always use a rope halter, other swear that only a flat nylon web or padded halter should be used. Opinions?


I tie with rope halters but we have the aussie tie rings in our trailer so they can still pull out if they need to....


----------



## Dustbunny

We use nylon halters and tie but we also use the tie rings that allow the rope to slip through. We also keep a cutter in the truck cab that will cut through just about anything...just in case. I do think a break-away type halter would be a good idea as standard trailer equipment.


----------



## Chevaux

I use flat nylon halters for travel; I tie long enough so the horse can move its head around comfortably but not so long that it can get it down under the divider; the tie rope has panic snaps on it and the material I use is on the flimsy side so it will break under abnormal stress.


----------



## smrobs

Tessa7707 said:


> For those of you that tie in the trailer, what type of halter do you use to tie? I know some that always use a rope halter, other swear that only a flat nylon web or padded halter should be used. Opinions?


 
I either use a rope halter or, sometimes, I'll tie with a bridle rein. The biggest thing is that I don't tie hard in the trailer, ever. What I do is loop the lead/rein around one of the side struts to encourage the horse to stay in the slant load position. If something happens, they can still pull free easily, but there is enough resistance that they stay in place. Usually, I haul my horses fully tacked so it's easier to just use a rein than it is to make sure and carry halters for all the horses and then switch out halters for bridles and vice-versa.


----------



## Thunderspark

smrobs said:


> I either use a rope halter or, sometimes, I'll tie with a bridle rein. The biggest thing is that I don't tie hard in the trailer, ever. What I do is loop the lead/rein around one of the side struts to encourage the horse to stay in the slant load position. If something happens, they can still pull free easily, but there is enough resistance that they stay in place. Usually, I haul my horses fully tacked so it's easier to just use a rein than it is to make sure and carry halters for all the horses and then switch out halters for bridles and vice-versa.


We have a two trailer front load but a friend also has a stock trailer so when a few of us go out together we take his. We also tie them in there and they stand slant load style......my mare rides with a biteless bridle so I don't have to take a halter along....


----------



## clippityclop

I don't - my horses wear halters and I throw the ropes over their backs and they load up in the slant with stall dividers. I travel with mine and I've 'been there/done that' with upper airways issues/resp issues due to horses not being able to get their head down and blow the hay dust out of their nose. My boys are trained to BOTH back out or turn around and walk out forward, but don't move until I tell them to.

Reason being is because once the trailer got stuck in a certain way that it was blocking the road and the back end was about 2.5 foot off the ground - too much of drop to back the horses out. My boys turned around, faced forward and hopped out like it was nothing.

I've been doing it this way for 25+ years - never had a rope tangle, never an issue - but I have had horses find ways to get their feet up into the little opening on their hay bag! And the bag was above chest height! And that was a hay 'bag' not a net. I'll never use a hay net in a trailer for that very reason - that's another thread on its own.


----------



## busysmurf

I make the attempt at tying, but usually Odie has the lead his mouth when I open the door, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark

we don't travel far enough for our horses to need hay bags, we usually let them graze for a bit when we got to where we are going.
Our horses load up by throwing their lead over their backs also but they do get tied with a quick release not in the stock trailer.....in my two horse trailer I have aussie tie rings that I use.


----------



## enzoleya

I tie them short, I have a two horse straight load trailer. I just feel safer knowing they are tied. What if the latch broke and the door swung open. Not that it's very likely, but it still worries me!


----------



## Beatrice9

Always. There are too many trailer accidents to risk my boy. Horses are never completely 100% predictable, so I don't risk it. Plus, what if you get in an accident? Anything could happen, and maybe he/she gets spooked and rears up? Ouch! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Elizabethan87 said:


> Always. There are too many trailer accidents to risk my boy. Horses are never completely 100% predictable, so I don't risk it. Plus, what if you get in an accident? Anything could happen, and maybe he/she gets spooked and rears up? Ouch! Better safe than sorry.


Unless your trailer's tie points are very low tying your horse up won't stop it rearing. I have one that rears in the trailer [I've only trailered her once, don't own one so I can't do much training with her] and no matter how short I tied her she still went up. Luckily she didn't hurt herself.

As I have already stated in this thread I always tie given the choice and nearly always to twine [again don't always have a choice in the matter]. My gelding is a scrambler and travels better tied. My filly is too young and too new to trailering to consider leaving her untied.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002

I won't tie in our straight load 2 horse trailer. It has tieing hooks and I tied once but after that I stopped. One reason if I get in an accident and I need to get the horses out fast and that knot is to hard to untie or cut then I just lost my horses. The only horse I tied was a horse whom had a kicking problem which she was only brought three mile down a back road. Other then that I have never tied and probably never will. I keep hay in the trailer where they can eat it so they usually don't have problems.
Trav


----------



## tbrantley

I don't tie my horses in for safety reasons. I train my horses to load and unload without having to tie them. They will not take a step back unless I tell them too. I worked with them loading and unloading at a young age. I do this as part of my training process before I ever start riding them. This is practice on a regular basis until they are able to do it correctly.

I will say back , back back all the way out until they take a step down and I will say step, and they will step out. This is practice so many times and in different types of trailers. Straight, and slant, with other horses. They will not move out just because the trailer do is open. So, that I am comfortable about taking my horses in trailers and being able to leave them untied. 

They do have mangers that I can put hay into and let them eat in the trailers and get used to staying in the trailer. They see is as a place that the don't have to work and they can eat all they want. They like staying in the trailer.

I have heard of trailers being turn over and the trouble they have because of a horse being tied up. I feel my horses would be more comfortable without being tied and safer for them. We travel a lot with horses in trailers and for long distance so I want them to be as comfortable as possible.


----------



## amberly

Yes. One time, my horse tried to get out by going under the dividers. Also so that they don;t back out before we ask them to, and so they don't try to play or bite each other.


----------



## hemms

Interesting points, tbrantly. I love a horse that is so chill in the trailer. 

I enjoyed our tiny straight load 2 horse sardine can because I never had to get in the trailer with our horses. For all their calmness, I'm still clausterphobic and 1300 lbs in a confined space with me... Na-ah. I also appreciate the comfort & safety points leaving them untied. I'd loop & tie the lead around their necks, and as it was such a tight fit, I never worried about them getting a foot through the rope or anything. 

Now we have a 3 horse slant and I've been tying, mostly because I want that rope on them in tge case of an accident, but I'm not sure yet how I feel about the larger stalls. It's still a snug fit across but they must be short backed creatures! And of course, the third is our 12hh pony. I like to haul him up front on longer hauls, but just toss him in last for most short jaunts. I don't have issue with him hauling loose in the larger back stall, but I'm not sure about him potentially sneaking under the dividers..? He is a playful youngster, but I'm kind of leaning toward it being too much trouble, especially while the rig is in motion... 

As usual, my brain is stretching out every option and scenario... I suppose I could remove all leads and have a flush mount hook situation for keeping them on hand... In ghe case of someone else springing them in an accident, tho, they wouldn't know where to look. Nope. Like my leads on my horses. An easy mane clip, perhaps...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prettydecoy

amberly said:


> Yes. One time, my horse tried to get out by going under the dividers. Also so that they don;t back out before we ask them to, and so they don't try to play or bite each other.


I've seen too many horses try to get under the dividers in a slant load, or over the breast bar in a two-horse. Even in a stock trailer with one horse, I will tie. Always. And I use a quick release.


----------



## beau159

I tie in my 3-horse slant load because I don't want a head getting stuck up or under the divider.

But all my guys have breakaway leather halters on in the trailer, so in the unfortunate event they would fall in the trailer, they would not be left hanging there. All my trailer ties also have a panic snap (on the window end, not the horse end) for emergencies.


----------



## Cat

I tie almost all the time. The only time I didn't was on one horse that would panic on the trailer tied but stood calm as could be if he wasn't. Never could figure out why - he stood just fine tied when not on the trailer.

We use nylon halters and ties with quick release snaps or a quick release knot if I have to use a lead rope. Its one of those things where I was taught to do it this way when I got my first horse and so have always done it this way. Seems to work so never changed how I did it. 

I use nylon halters instead of rope because the hardware will give way if there is a major issue where a rope halter will not.


----------



## Brenna Lee

I tie in my stock trailer. But I hook the trailer ties to a twine loop around the tie ring in case one falls, then the twine will break and they can avoid further injury.


----------



## KJsDustyDash

Ok, so this migt be the place to get an opinion on what I've been doing. I have a 16 ft. stock trailer. Perfect for my two horses, but there is no place to tie because I have put in plexi glass slats to keep it a little warmer for winter hauling. There is a removable wall that is meant to hold tack and create a bit of a tack/change room in the front. The wall dosen't go all the way to the roof. There is a row of wielded hooks on the tack side (away from the horses). I have been gently looping the lead ropes over these hooks. It prevents the horses from getting thier heads low or bum rushing out of the trailer the second I open the door because the horses tie well and don't pull against the friction of the rope. However, since the lead ropes aren't hooked or tied onto anything the horses could escape in the event of an accident. Thoughts?


----------



## Chevaux

KJsDustyDash said:


> Ok, so this migt be the place to get an opinion on what I've been doing. I have a 16 ft. stock trailer. Perfect for my two horses, but there is no place to tie because I have put in plexi glass slats to keep it a little warmer for winter hauling. There is a removable wall that is meant to hold tack and create a bit of a tack/change room in the front. The wall dosen't go all the way to the roof. There is a row of wielded hooks on the tack side (away from the horses). I have been gently looping the lead ropes over these hooks. It prevents the horses from getting thier heads low or bum rushing out of the trailer the second I open the door because the horses tie well and don't pull against the friction of the rope. However, since the lead ropes aren't hooked or tied onto anything the horses could escape in the event of an accident. Thoughts?


For me, I would firstly prefer there was not an accident but if it did happen I would rather, I think, have it set up so the horses could free themselves rather than get hung up in the trailer. I have an enclosed slant load and the tie ropes (with panic snaps) I use are not very strong - they will break if it is necessary.

Are you familiar with cargo rings (I think that's what they are called. A round ring is attached to a plate and the ring lies flat against the plate when not in use)? You might find them useful in your situation to provide a tieing opportunity when you have the plexiglass in. They could be welded on, if that was available. Or perhaps screw them in if there were the right spots for them. Otherwise you could "glue" them on with something called liquid steel - after it sets, that stuff is pretty powerful (we've used it to do small repairs to our farm implements).


----------



## verona1016

Wow, very interesting to read what everyone does. I've been wondering about this lately. I don't have a trailer, but have noticed that everyone I have trailered with seems to do it differently (they all have slant loads). My trainer ties through the window on the outside of the trailer (which I was told is actually a hazard; if the rope comes undone it could get caught in the wheel), another rider at the barn who I trailered with to a show doesn't tie the horses and ties the lead in a loop around their neck, and the last person I rode with unsnaps the lead and leaves them loose.

I asked my vet what the "correct" way to trailer a horse is and didn't really get an answer, just that a study showed that given the choice, most horses prefer to stand backwards at an angle while the trailer is moving. Tied or untied, this isn't an option for horses unless the trailer doesn't have dividers, or possibly in the last stall of a slant load.

This is one of those things where it seems like there should be a scientifically backed, "best" way to trailer horses, but the more I ask people about it, the more confused I get :lol:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Well, I should "update" on how I trailer now, and I don't tie, ever. I have a two horse slant load. Sometimes if I have two horses that don't know each other too well I will tie the first horse up until I have loaded the second horse and am all ready to go on the road and then will untie the first horse. In the back stall of my trailer Casey has plenty of room to turn around, but always stays in one spot, but if she was uncomfortable she could turn around or to the side.


----------



## Tessa7707

Cat said:


> I tie almost all the time. The only time I didn't was on one horse that would panic on the trailer tied but stood calm as could be if he wasn't. Never could figure out why - he stood just fine tied when not on the trailer.
> 
> We use nylon halters and ties with quick release snaps or a quick release knot if I have to use a lead rope. Its one of those things where I was taught to do it this way when I got my first horse and so have always done it this way. Seems to work so never changed how I did it.
> 
> I use nylon halters instead of rope because the hardware will give way if there is a major issue where a rope halter will not.


The hardware on a nylon halter will not give way if there is a major issue. I have seen the full weight of a horse hanging by the halter, during a trailering incident, and the nylon halter held the weight. The weight on the rope also prevented the quick release knot from being released, and the rope had to be cut. In fact, I have seen one horse die because it didn't give way, she was tied to a patience pole, not in a trailer.


----------



## tim62988

KJsDustyDash said:


> Ok, so this migt be the place to get an opinion on what I've been doing. I have a 16 ft. stock trailer. Perfect for my two horses, but there is no place to tie because I have put in plexi glass slats to keep it a little warmer for winter hauling. There is a removable wall that is meant to hold tack and create a bit of a tack/change room in the front. The wall dosen't go all the way to the roof. There is a row of wielded hooks on the tack side (away from the horses). I have been gently looping the lead ropes over these hooks. It prevents the horses from getting thier heads low or bum rushing out of the trailer the second I open the door because the horses tie well and don't pull against the friction of the rope. However, since the lead ropes aren't hooked or tied onto anything the horses could escape in the event of an accident. Thoughts?


if you wanted to still tie your horses, I would drill a larger hole on each side of the metal slats so you can leave a leadrope tied around like you normally would without the plexi glass in for the summer. lead on with one rope then snap into the one that you leave tied there all the time


----------

